# Feedback on CVT shift delay P-D-R



## jembox (Oct 3, 2009)

Altima: I have seen posts about CVT shift delay from P to D or R, or D to R when all other shifting is fine. It seems some delay longer than non-CVT vehicles is normal. I wonder if there are any tips to get used to this or improve it. Also interested in feedback on how long 'normal' is vs 'you may have a problem'. I could not find any actual examples or similar new-to-cvt concerns.


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nissan have heavily committed themselves to the CVT technology in recent times because of its claimed fuel consumption benefits. To reinforce that commitment, a press statement was released recently stating production had reached the one million mark in the space of just a few years. 

No manufacture is going to let this type of investment fail, as you could imagine the consequences to the brand and the financial cost of massive failures under warranty with those numbers. 

The CVT units currently fitted to the Maxima, X-Trail and Murano are superb from our experience as the mating of the engine to the CVT itself complement each other perfectly. We have not heard of any premature failures whilst the vehicles are under warranty so going forward things sound pretty good.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

All the newer Altima CVT trannies have that delay!


----------



## jembox (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry, did not want to sound negative at all about CVT, I think they are great. I think someone that buys used and does not know what to expect would appreciate feedback/experience. I was looking for some clarification on what is to be expectd as normal and what would indicate you may need service/repair. I think normal delay shift from 'D' drive to 'R' reverse is possibly just under a second. Do others agree or does that sound like a reason to have it checked?


----------



## rajpreeth (Nov 7, 2009)

I have altima 2007 cvt. under 60km car seems like it is running in higher gear. i showed to my dealership and mechanic told me that no prob with car but it feels like car is running in higher gear on slow speed but it is normal in manual shifting. Any solution for that


----------

